# Mrs Bear’s Blueberry Zucchini Bread



## Bearcarver

*Mrs Bear’s Blueberry Zucchini Bread*

*Mrs Bear gave me permission to post this recipe for all you Great Guys & Gals!!*

*Ingredients:*
4 Eggs
2 Cups Sugar
1 Cup Veg Oil
3 1/2 Cups flour
2 Cups Grated Zuke
2 Cups Blueberries
1/2 tsp Baking Soda
3/4 tsp Baking Powder
1/2 tsp Salt
1 tsp Cinnamon
1tsp Vanilla

Beat Eggs, gradually adding Sugar, then oil.
Combine Dry Ingredients, add to first mixture, along with Grated Zuke.
Stir in Blueberries.

Pour into 2 Greased & floured Loaf Pans, or 6 Mini-Loaf Pans.
Bake at 350° for 55 Minutes.

Enjoy,

Bear

They'll look something like this, if you use Mini-Loaf Pans:












IMG_1375.jpg



__ Bearcarver
__ Aug 27, 2017


----------



## pc farmer

Oh my that looks good.  

We have to replace the eggs thou.


----------



## ravage811

Looks good, thanks for sharing. My wife is actually getting ready to make zucchini bread now, will have to show her this recipe.

Points...


----------



## ososmokeshack

Looks like a great easy recipe. 

Looks like your bottom right loaf ran into some issues. Not necessarily bad issues. Thumbs Up


----------



## tropics

Bear That looks great I may give that a try

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks delicious!

A point for the Mrs!

Al


----------



## HalfSmoked

Awesome looking bread looks like the Bear was roaming around though the one looks short. Points for Mrs. Bear.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

c farmer said:


> Oh my that looks good.
> 
> We have to replace the eggs thou.


Thank You Adam!!

What do you replace the Eggs with---I heard you can use Apple Sauce. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





An Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us

Hope the Bumpuss family locked up their Hounds.
:Looks-Great:


----------



## Bearcarver

Ravage811 said:


> Looks good, thanks for sharing. My wife is actually getting ready to make zucchini bread now, will have to show her this recipe.
> 
> Points...


Thank You Ravage!!

I love these, only I call them cakes---More like cake than Bread.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


Ososmokeshack said:


> Looks like a great easy recipe.
> 
> Looks like your bottom right loaf ran into some issues. Not necessarily bad issues.


Thank You Oso !!

What Bottom Right Loaf? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## pc farmer

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Adam!!
> 
> What do you replace the Eggs with---I heard you can use Apple Sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Thanks for the Points.
> 
> Bear


Apple sauce, coke, bananas, tofo.


----------



## Rings Я Us

Mrs. Bear ever make homemade Bear Claws? [emoji]129299[/emoji]


----------



## griz400

Tell Mrs. that it looks incredible .. glad she is doing good now and to baking ... points to Mrs. bear


----------



## Rings Я Us

Yes.. a banana is a good replacement for an egg. That's generally what vegan recipes will do also. I think.. lol


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Looks delicious!
> 
> A point for the Mrs!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome looking bread* looks like the Bear was roaming around though the one looks short*. Points for Mrs. Bear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warren


Thank You Warren!!

I'll have to watch those things closer next time. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Rings R Us said:


> Hope the Bumpuss family locked up their Hounds.


LOL---No hounds here!!

Just a Kitty.

Bear


Rings R Us said:


> Mrs. Bear ever make homemade Bear Claws? [emoji]129299[/emoji]


No---She really doesn't Bake much---Only about 8 or 10 different things.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

tropics said:


> Bear That looks great I may give that a try
> 
> Richie


Thank You Richie!!

And Thanks for the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

griz400 said:


> Tell Mrs. that it looks incredible .. glad she is doing good now and to baking ... points to Mrs. bear


Thank You Griz!!

She said Thanks too!!

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us

Did you guys say you were going to make some homemade Bear Claws next? [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## Bearcarver

Rings R Us said:


> Did you guys say you were going to make some homemade Bear Claws next? [emoji]128077[/emoji]


No, I didn't say that.

However the only ones I ever had were from a place called "Yum-Yum Donuts" (similar to a Dunkin Donuts shop), in Quakertown, PA (my Home town)

Theirs were like a big "Apple Fritter", and I loved them.

If I can find a good recipe, I'll see if I can get Mrs Bear to try making some.

Bear


----------



## pa42phigh

If you want friends make this stuff.. thx you to you and your wife


----------



## Bearcarver

pa42phigh said:


> If you want friends make this stuff.. thx you to you and your wife




Thank You pa42 !!
I'm Real glad you like these!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## azbohunter

Bear, those things look wonderful. I wonder to myself, "why doesn't Bear weigh 400 pounds?" All your recipes always look so good!


----------



## Bearcarver

azbohunter said:


> Bear, those things look wonderful. I wonder to myself, "why doesn't Bear weigh 400 pounds?" All your recipes always look so good!



Thank You Buddy!! 232 this morning.
I'm always working on it---Main weapon is "Portion Control".
It's even tougher when I can't do much exercising, like I always used to do!
Carving Bears used to be a Big Help!!

Bear


----------



## myownidaho

Looks great, Bear! I love zucchini bread.


----------



## Bearcarver

myownidaho said:


> Looks great, Bear! I love zucchini bread.



Thank You Idaho!!
These are Great---I gotta get her to make some more real soon!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

myownidaho said:


> Looks great, Bear! I love zucchini bread.



BTW: I love Zuke Bread too, but the Blueberries really takes them over the top.

Bear


----------

